
Rod Johnson joins Typesafe's Board - mrspeaker
http://gigaom.com/cloud/typesafe-home-of-scala-brings-springsource-co-founder-rod-johnson-aboard/
======
rohshall
Time to take Scala more seriously. WIth Java Stalwarts jumping onto Scala
bandwagon, it looks like it will supplant Java in the near future.

~~~
thebluesky
Neal Gafter, another influential Java stalwart, has been a fan of Scala for
quite a while:

"Will Scala be the next great language? Only time will tell. Martin Odersky
and his team certainly have the taste and skill for the job. One thing is
sure: Scala sets a new standard against which future languages will be
measured."

------
programminggeek
Scala is neat. Lift is a bit weird, but Play Framework supports Scala without
venturing too far off the easily understandable MVC pattern. It's a cool
language that certainly makes the JVM a better platform.

------
chris_wot
Ok, now I want to learn more about Scala. Hats the best way f learning, and
what's the be IDE?

~~~
nphrk
There's a Coursera course by Martin Odersky going on at the moment
(<https://class.coursera.org/progfun-2012-001/class/index>).

~~~
millerm
Just as a side note, this is not a 'learn Scala' class. This is learning
functional programming using Scala as the functional language. So, you won't
get a lot of info on how Scala's complex type system works. But, this would be
a great class if you are not familiar with functional languages (or what
functional means). The functional aspect is very easily transferrable to other
functional languages as the application is very close in all other functional
languages (just as imperative OO language semantics such Java, C#, Ruby, Scala
etc. are easily transferred).

~~~
modersky
It's true that this is not primarily a "learn Scala" class; we will
concentrate on the purely functional subset. But types won't be omitted. We
will focus on Scala's type system in week 4 of the class.

~~~
pohl
I just wanted to take this opportunity to let you know that I find the course
content to be extraordinarily well designed. The lectures seem to hit all the
right notes at the right moments, the homework is exercising the right
muscles, and the grading does an excellent job of guiding us towards good
test-driven-development and away from mutable state, etc.

In short: thank you, bravo, and encore!

